# بغيت مساعده لو سمحتوا:$



## ريـــــمـــــا (13 أبريل 2007)

السلاااااااااااااام عليكم :34: 


الله يعطيكم العافيه يا اخوان بس بغيت بحث عن الحديد المطاوع تركيبه واستخدامه

واكون شا كره لكم,,


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (18 أبريل 2007)

A Treatise on the Strength of Timber, Cast Iron, Malleable Iron, and Other Materials: With Rules







http://books.google.com/books/pdf/A...YC&output=pdf&sig=nf8TxwIaNqaaxUaUxrz_Gj9r4h0


----------



## اشرف رهام (18 أبريل 2007)

This is a digital copy of a book that was preserved for generations on library shelves before it was carefully scanned by Google as part of a project
to make the world’s books discoverable online.
It has survived long enough for the copyright to expire and the book to enter the public domain. A public domain book is one that was never subject
to copyright or whose legal copyright term has expired. Whether a book is in the public domain may vary country to country. Public domain books
are our gateways to the past, representing a wealth of history, culture and knowledge that’s often difficult to discover.
Marks, notations and other marginalia present in the original volume will appear in this file - a reminder of this book’s long journey from the
publisher to a library and finally to you.
*Usage guidelines
*Google is proud to partner with libraries to digitize public domain materials and make them widely accessible. Public domain books belong to the
public and we are merely their custodians. Nevertheless, this work is expensive, so in order to keep providing this resource, we have taken steps to
prevent abuse by commercial parties, including placing technical restrictions on automated querying.
We also ask that you:
+ _Make non-commercial use of the files _We designed Google Book Search for use by individuals, and we request that you use these files for
personal, non-commercial purposes.
+ _Refrain from automated querying _Do not send automated queries of any sort to Google’s system: If you are conducting research on machine
translation, optical character recognition or other areas where access to a large amount of text is helpful, please contact us. We encourage the
use of public domain materials for these purposes and may be able to help.
+ _Maintain attribution _The Google “watermark” you see on each file is essential for informing people about this project and helping them find
additional materials through Google Book Search. Please do not remove it.
+ _Keep it legal _Whatever your use, remember that you are responsible for ensuring that what you are doing is legal. Do not assume that just
because we believe a book is in the public domain for users in the United States, that the work is also in the public domain for users in other
countries. Whether a book is still in copyright varies from country to country, and we can’t offer guidance on whether any specific use of
any specific book is allowed. Please do not assume that a book’s appearance in Google Book Search means it can be used in any manner
anywhere in the world. Copyright infringement liability can be quite severe.
*About Google Book Search
*Google’s mission is to organize the world’s information and to make it universally accessible and useful. Google Book Search helps readers
discover the world’s books while helping authors and publishers reach new audiences. You can search through the full text of this book on the web
at http://books.google.com/


----------

